# Commercial use of ATI Tool



## francoisb (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

The company I am working for would be interested in distributing ATI Tool. How could I contact the owner for discussing this topic?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2015)

ATITool has been end of life for many years and hasn't been updated for new GPUs.

I'm sure I can help you out, contact me at w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------

